# Piano piece



## blomster (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi all, I'm just an amateur in classical music and I don't even play an instrument, but just I would sometimes try out something on Sibelius. It's just a very short piece of music for piano. I wish to learn it as I don't understand this instrument at all.

http://snd.sc/gRBAor

Please feel free to leave your comments. Thank you very much.


----------

